# Bubbles??



## Crackers (Aug 8, 2007)

Just painted the kitchen, now have some bubbles. Some are very small, some are the size of dimes.

Primed w/2 coats of Avanti Platinum primer/sealer (100% acrylic int. coating); leaving 48 hours between coats.

Painted with Behr Premium Plus, medium base paint (100% acrylic latex interior satin enamel), 1 week after priming.

WHAT IS HAPPENING?????


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is an adhesion or an outgassing problem somewhere. I don't know the primer you mention but if it went on alright and was latex and superbonding to stick to an oil finish? If it was alkyd there should be no problems or the problem is all with your finish coats. 

Since you used Behr this does not surprise me. The bad news is you will now have to scrape and sand any areas that are not adhering and skim coat and spot prime as necessary. Repaint with a decent brand of paint store paint. Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams for example. 

All this kind of negates what you thought you were saving buying the box store paint hugh? This is exactly why those of us who paint never use it and advise others not to either.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

you used Behr paint is what happened. Cheap paint means it will be harder to use, not last as long, less washable and more prone to problems.


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

I bet if you pop one of those bubbles you will see that the old coating is bubbling. I have run into this many times.

the water in the acrylic paint you applied caused the old coating to loose adhesion, at one time someone probably painted over contaminants. if after a few days the bubbles do not go away you can either live with it or cut them out, patch (or sand smooth if not too deep), prime and repaint; hoping it doesn't happen again in other areas.

Behr is crappy paint but this would have happened with any material you applied.

Remember when painting: Clean, Dull and Dry is what you want the substrate to be.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Painted perfectly fine walls with the level of Pittsburgh Paints Menard's sells as an equivalent to Lowe's Valspar, HD Behr for a not for profit that had it donated as a favor recently. And while never my fave brand, I never had major trouble with the Pittsburgh products the real paint store here sells. 

The box store stuff was horrible to work with, would not cling well to brush or roller cover, and did exactly what is being described in this situation with Behr paints. It bubbled in little pits and dime sized circles on nicely clean walls I know were ready because I prepped them! They were exactly the same color so I did not prime. Same paint was used as before. 

After the stuff bubbled, I scraped, skimmed and primed and got the walls to look nice again. But my goodness, after how many hours and how many partial coats of the crappy paint. And I consider myself reasonably fast at such things and have no problem nailing my clients for it on a project basis or the equivalent that works out to about $3.50/hour since I am rather a perfectionist, I admit. 

I am going to say it one more time. Buy real paint and primers at paint stores. I would even try the Pittsburgh paint store in your area if that is all availed. I would skip the stuff the company forgot to label for retail saps at Menard's stores.

How old is your house and kitchen? I still don't recognize the brand name of your primer/sealer but was it latex and how much was it per gallon? If it was a thin latex and you put it over an oil-based finish you are in some trouble.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

NAV said:


> Clean, Dull and Dry is what you want the substrate to be.


Extremely great advice! And the new paint should not capable of going too crazy with the chemistry hiding in the substrate with either. :thumbup:


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I just painted family room with Behr paint and all went fine. When should I expect it to fall off?


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

What was on the wall prior to priming? Wallpaper? If not were the walls cleaned? Basically what prep was used prior to priming? Kitchens are tough, there tend to be grease and other spatter that paint may not stick to. If the surface was not cleaned that may be the problem. Not to mention Behr.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

bob22 said:


> I just painted family room with Behr paint and all went fine. When should I expect it to fall off?


Just never, ever touch it with a cloth to try to clean it of anything at all. 

I lived in California earthquake country for too many decades. I escaped it to live on one of the most dangerous fault lines in the US and the one that doesn't tremor often but was the cause of the worst earthquake in US history. 

According to Nostradomus, religious fanatics, Mayans and all? We are all goners by 2012 anyhow so I would suspect the easy answer to your question? Your Behr paint will fall of around 4AM, GMT, September 11, 2011. You will be punished for using it in the first place and will go earlier than the rest of us. Of course I am sticking around until 12/31/2012, the very last moment. 

I was taught in an emergency to seek the strongest framing in most buildings to hide in an earthquake. Door framing. 

I paint the trim on mine with anything but Behr and crappy box store paint! I have enough client painted door trim with Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams that I can hide safely with them. Good paint will buy me time until the very last moment before I even have to discuss it much.


----------



## BrianP3222 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Paint bubbles in Kitchen*



Crackers said:


> Just painted the kitchen, now have some bubbles. Some are very small, some are the size of dimes.
> 
> Primed w/2 coats of Avanti Platinum primer/sealer (100% acrylic int. coating); leaving 48 hours between coats.
> 
> ...


Bubbles sometimes form on the paint film that look like blisters. These result from the localized loss of adhesion and lifting of the paint film from the underlying surface. 

*What Causes It?*
Applying oil-based or alkyd paint over a damp or wet surface can lead to blistering.
Moisture seeping into the home through the exterior walls also causes blistering, though this is less likely with latex paint.
Latex paint that is exposed to high humidity or moisture shortly after paint has dried, especially if there was inadequate surface preparation, may also be susceptible to blistering.

*How to Solve It
*_If the blisters do not go all the way down to the substratemove them by scraping and sanding_. Then, repaint with a quality acrylic latex interior paint. _If the blisters go down to the substrate, you will need to remove the source of moisture, if possible._ Repair loose caulking and consider installing vents or exhaust fans. Remove blisters as noted above, remembering to prime before applying the topcoat.

We suggest using pittsburgh paints seal grip primer (tinted to color of walls) then use Benjamin Moore Regal line of paint.( Regal Eggshell )

http://AlandBriansPainting.com


----------

